# Smart tabs on a gheenoe or similar sized boat



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's a video showing the manual retractor bracket. Would be about $135 for tabs and bracket compared to $500+ on electric tabs plus the cost of adding a 12v electrical system Just trying to keep it simple and minimal.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The transom is really to narrow for them on a gheenoe. I'd rather go with a foil on the motor.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Look on the gheenoe forums, a lot of guys run really small fixed homemade tabs that are held in place with stainless turn buckles. I don’t think they really hold the bow down, but they help lift the stern a bit and prevent porpoising.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Not sure which model you have but I had a pair of smart tabs on my LT25. They worked well as intended/designed.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Where are you located? I might have some in my garage somewhere. PO had them on SS turnbuckles though.


----------



## seanfish (Feb 25, 2019)

I have them on a Livingston 14, like night and day in keeping the bow down. Then again my little cat is nearly 6ft wide.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Look on the gheenoe forums, a lot of guys run really small fixed homemade tabs that are held in place with stainless turn buckles. I don’t think they really hold the bow down, but they help lift the stern a bit and prevent porpoising.


If they lift the stern with the captain and the motor back there they have to put the bow down a little. On that small of a hull with low horsepower I’d imagine static or even smart tabs would kill efficiency. Getting weight forward would probably be a better option. I don’t run one and could be totally wrong but am just thinking from the physics viewpoint.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Ive seen a lot of pictures of lt25s with trim tabs. I'd like to put some on my lt25 to get on plane at slower speeds. Considered a foil but would rather have tabs I can deactivate like the manual release brackets above video. 

Problem I'm having is there are so many sizes and strengths.

Nauticus:
SX9510-30, SX9510-40 or SX9510-60

I dont want electric or hydraulic. I also dont like the Bennett's style. 

the 3 listed above are basically the same with different strength actuators. Would 30lb or 40lb do the trick? 60 seems over kill. The "app" selector doesnt really make it clear as the type of hull gheboee lt25s are. 

if I can get on plane at a slower speed, the ride would be most improved. 

I dont like the foils at all. They look lame and most require drilling. I also plan to install a jack plate eventually.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Jaterac said:


> Ive seen a lot of pictures of lt25s with trim tabs. I'd like to put some on my lt25 to get on plane at slower speeds. Considered a foil but would rather have tabs I can deactivate like the manual release brackets above video.
> 
> Problem I'm having is there are so many sizes and strengths.
> 
> ...


What about a Bob's True Tracker? They are the best looking foil I've seen, and you can paint to match your motor.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

You use one? I actually like this. Looks tricky to install.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Jaterac said:


> You use one? I actually like this. Looks tricky to install.


I have not used one; my last flats boat didn’t need it. But it’s just cool looking to my eye and seems to be a good design.


----------



## larkin.kai (2 mo ago)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Look on the gheenoe forums, a lot of guys run really small fixed homemade tabs that are held in place with stainless turn buckles. I don’t think they really hold the bow down, but they help lift the stern a bit and prevent porpoising.


where are the gheenoe forums???


----------

